# Do NOT use Hydrogen Peroxide



## HendrixJC (Jun 21, 2008)

It can sterilize the hydroponic solution, which is backwards from what you want. Also, I noticed that it caused my plants to get really dry. Why is it that people post "tips" such as using epsom salts and hydrogen peroxide (maybe my plants got dry from foliar feeding with epsom salts). Nevertheless, I am flushing and using 0 ppm water then adding 1/4 tsp per gallon of water GH MaxiGro (which equates to 250 ppm nutrient solution) instead of overdoing it. The 400 watt HPS (55,000 lumen) that just arrived, how far off of the plants should I hang it? I know that because of it, I have to deal with 56 per cent humidity because of the AC.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jun 21, 2008)

HendrixJC said:


> It can sterilize the hydroponic solution, which is backwards from what you want. Also, I noticed that it caused my plants to get really dry. Why is it that people post "tips" such as using epsom salts and hydrogen peroxide (maybe my plants got dry from foliar feeding with epsom salts). Nevertheless, I am flushing and using 0 ppm water then adding 1/4 tsp per gallon of water GH MaxiGro (which equates to 250 ppm nutrient solution) instead of overdoing it. The 400 watt HPS (55,000 lumen) that just arrived, how far off of the plants should I hang it? I know that because of it, I have to deal with 56 per cent humidity because of the AC.


In the right situation the Epsom salt helps plant growth and magnesium deficiencies----the h2o2 helps get more o2 to your plant roots.


----------



## panhead (Jun 21, 2008)

If your plants are dried out its not the peroxide unless you went berserk with the stuff,in all likelyhood the epsom salt was the culprit.

IMO there are much better alternitaves to using epsom salt to correct a nute defeciency, like very light foliar feeding with a fertilizer rich in micro nutes.


----------



## blackout (Jun 21, 2008)

DR. VonDankenstine said:


> In the right situation the Epsom salt helps plant growth and magnesium deficiencies----the h2o2 helps get more o2 to your plant roots.


i use both and have no problems ,i dont foliar feed ,but it works for me.


----------



## scruffmcgruff (Jun 21, 2008)

where would a guy need to go to buy hydrogen peroxide? what is it labeled as?


----------



## kindprincess (Jun 21, 2008)

don't use h2o2. there are plenty of things that can be used to add air (like an air pump?) or kill algea/bad stuf.

h202 kills beneficial bacteria as well (you know, the kind that lives in a symbiotic relationship with the roots?) kill the bacteria, slow the feeding process. plants will probably live, but you are actually hindering, not helping things.

kp


----------



## alexdunaba (Jun 21, 2008)

scruffmcgruff said:


> where would a guy need to go to buy hydrogen peroxide? what is it labeled as?


CVS, Costco, any drug store, really. auhm, it's labeled as 'Hydrogen Peroxide.'  Remember the stuff they would pour on your cuts as a kid, and it would bubble and fizz. Usually in a black/brown bottle.


----------



## SquirrelGod (Jun 24, 2008)

if you add a small amount like 3 teaspoons per gallon it's supposed to increase bud size...


----------



## mgjeans (Jun 24, 2008)

Guy's apply 1 tablespoon per gallon of 'Hydrogen Peroxide. It will increase oxygen levels. If you add to much, yes it can kill off bacteria, but 1 tablespon per gallon works great!


----------



## wheelerman420 (Jun 24, 2008)

OK, I'm gonna try to clear this up for everyone....here goes, this is straight out of the cervantes indoor/outdoor growers bible. I can't cut and paste due to it being a pdf. So here it is.

*HYDROGEN PEROXIDE*
Hydrogen peroxide is similar to water but carries an extra, unstable , oygen molecule which can break down into a reactive atom and either attach itself to another oxygen atom or attack an organic molecule.

Used in horticulture, hydrogen peroxide provides a host of benefits by cleansing water of harmful substances such as spores, dead organic material, and disease-causing organisms while preventing new infections from occurring. It removes the methane and organic sulfates often found in well water as well as removing chlorine from tap water.

Hydrogen peroxide is especially useful in hydroponics, where overwatering can be a problem. It prevents oxygen depletion in the water around the roots, leading to better root growth. A solution of hydrogen peroxide can be used to sterilize seeds resulting in better germination rates.

Hydrogen peroxide is dangerous at high concentrations (35%) and will damage skin, clothing, and most anything it contacts. Lower concentrations like those found at the drug store (3%) will still need to be diluted before use, though they are not as toxic to the gardener.

Maybe this will clear up the whole hydrogen peroxide is bad/good deal. and like i said i just retyped this straight from the book. so i cant take all the credit.


----------



## Little Tommy (Jun 24, 2008)

HendrixJC said:


> The 400 watt HPS (55,000 lumen) that just arrived, how far off of the plants should I hang it?


I use 400 watt HPS and I keep it at 14" off the top of the tallest plant. I found this by trial and error. You may want to go 16" away until the plants adjust to the HPS light and then move it down to 14". My reflector is not vented. If your reflector is connected to an exhaust fan, you can probably get closer.


----------



## gvega187 (Jun 24, 2008)

negatooryy, just read this chart and get your light as close as possible with the ventilation that you have.


----------



## saturnlily (Sep 14, 2008)

ok so how much would i use for a gal of water doing soil????


----------



## Zatoichi (Sep 14, 2008)

Is the search for this site broken? I know there are all kinds of posts about this subject, and obviously the original poster didn't bother checking first to see whether this subject's been covered. Even in all my newness to this site, I knew I'd seen it covered elsewhere. I searched rollitup through google and got all kinds of hits:

site:www.rollitup.org peroxide - Google Search


----------



## \x0D (Sep 14, 2008)

HendrixJC said:


> It can sterilize the hydroponic solution, which is backwards from what you want.


Yes it DOES sterilize the hydroponic solution,which is EXACTLY what you are after if you are using non-organic nutes. (GH Flora series,Canna, etc...) This keeps the root system healthy and kills pathogens,while delivering oxygen.

Dose 35% h202( you can find this at your hydro store or online) @6.4mL/L
Dont bother using drugstore h202 as you will need 17mL/l to get the right amount, not practical in this concentration.

H2o2 goes after ALL living things in your soup ( and medium) , both good and bad.

Dont use it for soil, or with organic additives/nutrients.



-\x0D


----------



## gvega187 (Sep 14, 2008)

still rofling at this thread....directly


----------



## fredfred (Sep 14, 2008)

\x0D said:


> Dose 35% h202( you can find this at your hydro store or online) @6.4mL/L


Of course this would mean 12.8ml/L when using 17.5% h2o2?, I was told 3.4ml/L here, https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/107332-h2o2-dosing-question.html


----------



## bl33b (Sep 14, 2008)

i am growing in hempy buckets and use 4tbsp h2o2 per gallon of water i am using firefox big bloom and monter bloom and fulvic acid and the plants are doing f'ing great. i have a diy cooltube and a 400w hps, i can keep it less than 6 inches from my plants


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 14, 2008)

1 ml/l of 50% and 1.7 ml/l of 35% h2o2 dosed every 2-3 days throughout your grow....except in organics of course.


----------



## \x0D (Sep 14, 2008)

fredfred said:


> Of course this would mean 12.8ml/L when using 17.5% h2o2?, I was told 3.4ml/L here, https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/107332-h2o2-dosing-question.html


 
My mistake, i was quite baked when i wrote this, 35% @ 1.7 mL/L (6.4/gal)

-\x0D


----------



## smppro (Sep 14, 2008)

One day i drank i glass of water then later that day i threw up so water is bad for humans. I think ill start a thread


----------



## atlantadirect (Sep 15, 2008)

I've used H2O2 before in grows as a way to fight algae and fungus I didn't want. I found this link helpful when I was trying to figure out how much to use. I don't use it much anymore though, I'm into building up competitive beneficial microbiology instead of trying to destroy all pathogens. 

CannaStats - H2O2 Uses and Dilutions


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Sep 15, 2008)

Unfortunately, you don't get to pick the microbes that H2O2 will oxidise. It oxidises them all. 

Competitive microbiology is all well and good I suppose, but in an inorganic-based hydro op, there should be one organism only- plants. I'm doing my best to grow and care for the plants. I'm not so good at playing sides in an invisible microbe war in my nute tank.


----------



## 0849 (Sep 15, 2008)

smppro said:


> One day i drank i glass of water then later that day i threw up so water is bad for humans. I think ill start a thread


thank you for that scientific discovery, and wow peroxide 50/50 water kills all mold on your plant, epsom salt? wtf?? salt buildup...


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Sep 15, 2008)

0849 said:


> wow peroxide 50/50 water kills all mold on your plant,


When I'm discussing "H2O2 50% grade", I'm talking about a product which is 50% pure H2O2 and 50% water. 

H2O2 as found in pharmacies is usually 3%. 50% grade is found at hydroponics shops or chemical supply companies. 35% grade may also be used in hydroponics. 

H2O2 is used in nutrient solutions, not sprayed on the plant. It kills mould fungi in the nutrient solution and in the rootmass.


----------



## KillerKronic1 (May 15, 2009)

It was probably not the hydrogen peroxide, it is working great in my airoponics system. I add about 1/3 to 1/2 a cup per day. To an 18 gallon tank. And u can add as much as 1 cup per gallon to water plants but i would not try this much myself. Because like you i don't care to loose my plants. also this is based on 3% peroxide not 33,50,70,or 90% the higher are used for rocket fuel.


----------



## GreenThumbSucker (May 15, 2009)

Here are my two cents worth of experience with Hydrogen Peroxide:

My experience with H2O2 is with 35% from a hydroponic store, which I have used for about 15 years.

If you have plants that drain very slowly in soil, H2o2 will cure the problem. Plants that take five days to dry out in soil will dry out in 24 hours with a teaspoon of H2o2 per gallon in the water. Plants in soil can take more hydrogen peroxide without burning than plants in a hydroponic system because of the soil buffer.

In Hydroponics, when plants are small, H2o2 must be used hesitantly because you will burn them otherwise. I use about 1 tablespoon per 20 gallons for smaller vegetating plants with no problems. Hydrogen peroxide burns the little jagged edges of the shade leaves and in some cases the tips of the leaves if you over do it.

When plants are bigger in Hydro, I use two tablespoons per 20 gallons of solution with no problems. 

If you have problems with algae growth on your hydroton or rockwool, add hydrogen peroxide when you top off your solution during the week. I add two tablespoons (for bigger or flowering plants) every time I top off my solution. Whatever algae you have will go away in a few days. Make sure you stir it in well so they don't accidently get a strong dose of undiluted to their roots. 

If you have a sealed system, like an aquamist, I would suggest adding it when you first change out your solution and again midway between solution changes. 

Hydrogen peroxide is awesome for cleaning out and sterilizing the system upon flush. When I clean out the system, I fill a five gallon bucket with water and add 5 or 6 tbsp of H2o2. I put my pumps and hoses into this bucket and run them for about ten minutes to sterilize them. I then use this water with a sponge to wipe down the whole system and sterilize everything clean as a whistle. I then fill the system, add two tablespoons of 35% H2o2 (to a 20 gallon system) and run it for a few hours to clean and sterilize everything, then I add my nutes.

It is best to err on the side of caution with Hydrogen Peroxide. A little too much can burn the shit out of your plants. I use very small amounts and get very good results. 2 tablespoons is about 30 ML which doesn't seem like much in 20 gallons, but if your system smells like fish tank water, the next day it will smell fresh as a daisy.

As far as bacteria are concerned, I could care less about them. I'm not into organics and just use the GH flora series nutes and get stunning results with no bacteria in my system. Of course, you might feel otherwise.

Don't spill it on yourself. Ouch. It doesn't burn for a few minutes but it eventually makes your skin turn white and burns like hell.


----------



## gvega187 (May 16, 2009)

GreenThumbSucker said:


> Here are my two cents worth of experience with Hydrogen Peroxide:
> 
> My experience with H2O2 is with 35% from a hydroponic store, which I have used for about 15 years.
> 
> ...


interesting. I have heard everything from 1 drop per gallon to 10ml/gal 35% peroxide every 2-3 days. Currently I am adding back at 5ml/gal to control pathogens in my hydro system. 

I am going to tone down my usage next time just to see what happens.


----------



## MediMary (May 19, 2009)

this should help clear this up for everyone, and thanks to gypsy 4 the original post.. 
Peace in


----------



## FilthyFletch (May 19, 2009)

H202 is great stuff used it for long while now and its great stuff. Don't use just store bought 3% peroxide as it has harmful additives in but use like grotek 35% super H202 at about 1 ml per gallon and let stand 2 hours before it pumps your system. Gives whiter roots bigger stalks and keeps the res clean. It kills the bacteria and infections in hydro systems. Onlky time not to use if your growing all organic as it can kill the organic microbs your after dong organics but it is great stuff.


----------



## grandpabear3 (May 19, 2009)

FilthyFletch said:


> H202 is great stuff used it for long while now and its great stuff. Don't use just store bought 3% peroxide as it has harmful additives in but use like grotek 35% super H202 at about 1 ml per gallon and let stand 2 hours before it pumps your system. Gives whiter roots bigger stalks and keeps the res clean. It kills the bacteria and infections in hydro systems. Onlky time not to use if your growing all organic as it can kill the organic microbs your after dong organics but it is great stuff.


 
AMEN BROTHA!!!!!! SING IT FROM THE MOUNTAIN TOPS FOR ALL TO HEAR!!!!

some folks sure do seem to be having a hard time with it though. i cant get it in my hydro shop still so i'm fucked. any word on all that shit being fixed so they can ship it again?


----------



## FilthyFletch (May 19, 2009)

I never have an issue getting it. Its at every shop i have gone to and I can order for mine? Yours telling you there is some issue? I use grotek super H202 its online everywhere too.My plants love it these at week 6 and about a week from done


----------



## grandpabear3 (May 19, 2009)

your preaching to the choir....i used grotek also 35% and loved it ......ya thay said their was an issue with dot or hazmat shipping .....something like that. fuck it its been a few weeks. i'll give em a call. maybe they got it back.


----------



## FilthyFletch (May 19, 2009)

maybe it was your state. i havent seen it not be on shelves ever?


----------



## MediMary (May 19, 2009)

well your plants look great filthy... Ill use h202 if I don't have a beneficial bacteria. so you use it as a preventive treatment?


----------



## FilthyFletch (May 19, 2009)

yes and for the added o2 boost which aides in root development which we know bigger root ball more yield and faster growth. I use 1-2 ml per gallon of grotek super H202 35%. Once per week at res change


----------



## LastOneLeft (May 19, 2009)

Ok i need to get some of this grotek super h202 asap!!!!!!!


----------



## grandpabear3 (May 19, 2009)

yup, they dont have it.....sucks. hes checkin into it for me. i'll know later on.


----------



## YaK (May 19, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> yup, they dont have it.....sucks. hes checkin into it for me. i'll know later on.


 I get mine from BGhydro.com. it's not grotek though, I could not find that doing a google search for it.

the product name is oxyblast ... it's 35% I got a gallon in the mail about a month ago, shipped to cali.


----------



## WeedCreed (May 19, 2009)

My local hydro store stopped selling h202 recently and today I bought some food grade 35% h202 Im hoping its the same shit or just as good. Anyone use food grade? Also I found this later http://www.hydroempire.com/store/product_info.php/cPath/10_59/products_id/620


----------



## FilthyFletch (May 19, 2009)

yak you need to work on your google skills just type in the name and hit search...

http://www.google.com/#hl=en&q=grotek+super+H202&btnG=Google+Search&aq=f&oq=grotek+super+H202&fp=Li-R6mbKWrc


----------



## YaK (May 19, 2009)

FilthyFletch said:


> yak you need to work on your google skills just type in the name and hit search...
> 
> http://www.google.com/#hl=en&q=grotek+super+H202&btnG=Google+Search&aq=f&oq=grotek+super+H202&fp=Li-R6mbKWrc


 
Indeed! how embarassing, maybe I tried growtech, or some other variation. 

I'll have to see how the price of this by the gallon compares to Oxyblast, which is 35% compared to grotek's 36%.

Thanks FF... as usual... you the man!


----------



## FilthyFletch (May 19, 2009)

why thank you. I pay $8 a quart for this locally


----------



## grandpabear3 (May 19, 2009)

food grade is fine also


----------



## WeedCreed (May 20, 2009)

ok good. I was a little worried about it being food grade.


----------



## grandpabear3 (May 20, 2009)

fuck it....i'll just use the submersible uv sterilizers. florida sucks


----------



## FilthyFletch (May 20, 2009)

if you really need it let me know I can ship it for you if you pay for it and shipping


----------



## Fman (May 20, 2009)

There are a large number of people selling food grade H2O2 all over the "net". Just google H2O2. Ive talked to a number of these folks, and all will ship without any problems.


----------



## brucetree (May 20, 2009)

http://www.dfwx.com/h2o2.htm

got 4 gallons of this today.. pretty good prices, even better if the pool grade h2o2 they sell is usable. i tried emailing with no response, im not sure what the differance could be.

just answered my own question on their site.

Contents:
The hydrogen peroxide of our pool and spa packs are IDENTICAL to G.O.E. 35% food grade hydrogen peroxide - the premium source of food grade hydrogen peroxide for internal health usage as a health supplement. G.O.E. prohibits selling any 35% food grade hydrogen peroxide as "food grade" under their name that is more than 30 days old from sealing.
For pool and spa 35% hydrogen peroxide, G.O.E. does not guarantee the contents are less than 30 days old and will allow up to 90 days for gallons stating their usage is for pools and spas. However, it is labeled "Pool and Spa" rather than "Food Grade" for the distinction. Pool and Spa 35% hydrogen peroxide is 100% suitable for any other usage of food grade hydrogen peroxide. Its concentration level at 90 days will be 34.4 to 34.1% and has exactly the same level of purity. 
H2o2 never "spoils" or goes bad. However, over time it does "decompose", which means releasing the extra oxygen molecule of its h2o2 composition. 
While it can vary depending upon temperature of storage and whether exposed to U.V. light, if properly stored h2o2 will decompose at a rate of 1/4 to 1/2% concentration level per month. As concentration gradually reduces, its rate of decomposition slows.
Pool and Spa 35% hydrogen peroxide is NOT outdated G.O.E. h2o2 food grade hydrogen peroxide that has been relabeled. No bottles are allowed to be changed. Generally it will be as fresh and less than 30 days from sealing. But we are allowed to offer it for sale up to 90 days from being sealed. G.O.E. is very exact on quality standards. The result is unmatched quality, purity and potency at a notably reduced price.


----------



## grandpabear3 (May 21, 2009)

well shit fire willy bob......that might be the answer i was lookin fer.


----------



## WeedCreed (May 21, 2009)

I got mine from http://rebekahspureliving.com/peroxide.html bought it Tuesday arriving Friday.


----------



## grandpabear3 (May 21, 2009)

i think i'm gonna try the uv out for a bit. but good to know i can get my h2o2


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (May 21, 2009)

If you're using organic nutes, DO NOT USE H2O2 or Epsom Salts. Both kill the beneficial bacteria around the roots and they will kill your grow......dead.

I wouldn't ever use more than 1/2 tsp/gal. for medicinal purposes.


----------



## AEROPRO (May 21, 2009)

Let it be known. 

If you are using any sort of subculture, M or B, using Peroxide is pretty dumb. 

You are going to kill what you are putting in the water, thus not making it worth it.

If you are new to hydro I can see how there may be a benefit to peroxide, if your solution is dirty, or you are in general just not a very clean person, and don't like cleaning any of your equipment after use it might help stop your res from turning into a swamp. 

Seriously though at this day in age with advanced biological solutions such as the product descriptions I got off the GH website, using peroxide I think is no good....

SUBCULTURE M is a Mycorhizae Root Inoculant that contains a wide diversity of endo and ecto mycorrhizal fungi that colonize plant roots. These beneficial fungi form a fine network of fibrous strands that serve as an extension of the plants root system; increasing root area and helping plants absorb water and nutrients. Use SubCulture-M from germination or propagation all the way through harvest. 

SUBCULTURE B is a biological inoculum containing a wide diversity of beneficial bacteria that will help increase the vitality and yield in all plants. Whether in soil or hydroponics, their proprietary blend of bacteria and trichoderma fungi colonize the root zone and media to form a symbiotic relationship with your plants. Root systems will increase, as well as nutrient absorption; thus creating bigger, healthier plants. May be used with Sub Culture-M to create a diverse microbial community beneficial for plant health.


----------



## grandpabear3 (May 21, 2009)

BLABLABLABLABLA i only want to grow 1 organism...cannabis
i grow sterile, no organics. your assuming that we want to care about organics. i've done both and kicked the hippie shit to the curb over a year ago. 
so colonize your roots hippies, i'll keep on pumping h2o2 and getting stunning white new and old roots always and everytime. good luck to all no matter what you do.


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (May 22, 2009)

Man after reading this thread i wanna join the ho2o club...


So if you guys dont mind help a noob out.


Im using Aeroponics stinkbuds system but im not using his organic nutes, so how much should i use? and how often.


Thanks!


----------



## grandpabear3 (May 22, 2009)

50% grade @1ml/l every 2-3 days if you can find it
35% grade @ 1.4ml/l every 2-3 days


----------



## smppro (May 22, 2009)

FilthyFletch said:


> if you really need it let me know I can ship it for you if you pay for it and shipping


NICE! Avatar! Whos is she? Your elite so i guess i dont need to ask if we can have nude avatars a thought we couldnt.


----------



## KP2 (May 22, 2009)

holy SHIT this is an ooooold thread!!!


----------



## FilthyFletch (May 22, 2009)

as mentioned early in the thread yes do not use if your using an organic micro food as that would be doubt but if not then H202 is great stuff. The avatar is the leaked nude Picture of the singer Cassie from Bad Boy. I will also use eventually the Nude picture of Rhianna at some poitn as I like to switch up as those have seen in the past with Janet jackson, Vanessa Hudgkens, and Kim Kardashian.Aero I dont know who stinkbud is got a link to what he uses? i add it once a week at 1-2 mL per gallon which is about 2 drops per gallon when in hydro and aero


----------



## iloveit (Jun 3, 2009)

Hey there FilthyFletch,
I have a few quick questions:

1) Is this standard of H2O2 ok to use in my reservoir http://food-grade-hydrogen-peroxide.co.uk/shop/article_6/Food-Grade-Hydrogen-Peroxide-35%---500ml.html?shop_param=cid=2&aid=6&
Its been almost impossible to find the 35% grade in U.K. now that its readily available I just want to make sure this food grade will be accepted by the cannabis plants in my hydro system.

2) What dose should I use for 35% grade of H2O2? And what dose should I use for 17.5% (I already have a bottle which Ive been using for sterilising).

3) Ive been using Hygrozyme in my SOIL & HYDRO system but its expensive (£37 per litre. OH MA GYAD!). Can I use H2O2 in soil if not what popular product would you recommend keep in mind in the U.K. we dont have access to all the products in the US (assuming you are from the states).


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jun 4, 2009)

The food grade will work fine at 35% use 2milliliters per gallon. Im not sure on the 17.5 stuff as I have never seen it. On the hygrozyme Im not sure either as I dont use that either.Sorry not much help...ps check ebay it will give you access to everything we have and more


----------



## iloveit (Jun 4, 2009)

FilthyFletch said:


> The food grade will work fine at 35% use 2milliliters per gallon. Im not sure on the 17.5 stuff as I have never seen it. On the hygrozyme Im not sure either as I dont use that either.Sorry not much help...ps check ebay it will give you access to everything we have and more


Thanks FF. Ive searched on ebay in the past & although the products are available the shipping from the states can be a bit much ah well I guess Ill have to keep searching.

Another quick question:
Im planning on reusing clay pebbles after washing off the salts & allow it to sit in H2O2 but Im pretty sure that their will be some tiny root matter stuck in/around the pebbles. If the roots arnt completly washed away would it affect my plants?
I use Hygrozyme which breaks down dead roots but will H2O2 do the same or will it simply kill the bacteria?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jun 5, 2009)

Reusing hydroton is fine I do it alot. Wash it with a weak hot water and bleach bath stir it alot in buckets and then drain and rinse it several times and drain it some more then clean water rinse it a few times and its fine. Shipping to you isnt o bad if there is something you want from the US let me know and if I can get it I will see how low I can get it shipped to you if it ll help.


----------



## aknight3 (Jun 5, 2009)

h202 works well for me, your the one posting incorrect information


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jun 5, 2009)

who is posting incorrect information?


----------



## morrisgreenberg (Jun 5, 2009)

the hygrozyme lable says you can use small amounts of h2o2 with it, they dont specify, i personally use h2o2 for sterilizing, as you already know the h202 goes for the bad bacterias and other organics, too much of it mixed with hzyme will nullify any beneficial aspects of the hzyme, you know you can use the hzyme as you would the h202, you can spray down your clay pellets and let them eat up the old roots, im sure this will take around 5days to get any left over matter, i think your on the right track with what fletch said, let them soak, i like to soak everything in h202 before use, soak till you hear a sizzle, you can use up to 3ML safely per gallon of 35%. hey fletch i didnt forget about you bro, i know you want those pix, but since im moving i have all my electronics packed away and have no idea when im gonna get the to cam, i did stumble upon a thread on icmag where this dude biult the exact same unit


----------



## iloveit (Jun 5, 2009)

morrisgreenberg said:


> the hygrozyme lable says you can use small amounts of h2o2 with it, they dont specify, i personally use h2o2 for sterilizing, as you already know the h202 goes for the bad bacterias and other organics, too much of it mixed with hzyme will nullify any beneficial aspects of the hzyme, you know you can use the hzyme as you would the h202, you can spray down your clay pellets and let them eat up the old roots, im sure this will take around 5days to get any left over matter, i think your on the right track with what fletch said, let them soak, i like to soak everything in h202 before use, soak till you hear a sizzle, you can use up to 3ML safely per gallon of 35%. hey fletch i didnt forget about you bro, i know you want those pix, but since im moving i have all my electronics packed away and have no idea when im gonna get the to cam, i did stumble upon a thread on icmag where this dude biult the exact same unit



Thanks for your put Ill begin the process tomorrow. Any idea of the dosage for H2O2 17.5% grade?


----------



## iloveit (Jun 5, 2009)

FilthyFletch said:


> Reusing hydroton is fine I do it alot. Wash it with a weak hot water and bleach bath stir it alot in buckets and then drain and rinse it several times and drain it some more then clean water rinse it a few times and its fine. Shipping to you isnt o bad if there is something you want from the US let me know and if I can get it I will see how low I can get it shipped to you if it ll help.


Thanks FF. Ill clean the pebbles out tomorrow hopefully my neighbours wont get suspicious.

Thanks for offering to help with the postage of products, thats very kind of you. Ill get back to you with a small list of items.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jun 5, 2009)

I would say since its basically half strength the 35% then you can double the amounts to make it the same so use double what you would with the 35


----------



## morrisgreenberg (Jun 5, 2009)

double up, or you can make your own 3% peroxide by mixing 11oz water to 1oz of h2o2 35%, 2 oz for 17%...this is much safer to work with, that shit burns and turns the skin white


----------



## iloveit (Jun 5, 2009)

So double 6ml per litre for sterilising. So what dosage for using on plants when using the 17.5% grade?


----------



## morrisgreenberg (Jun 5, 2009)

my bottl of 35% says 1 to 3 ML per gallon, its safe to assume you should double up, so 2-6ML per gallon. i highly recommend you dose it per root system, a well developed root system should be able to handle the higher dosage, young plants shouldnt be given that much yet, just like anything else use gradually cus too much can and will fry your roots


----------



## 10mm fan boy (Jun 5, 2009)

Will epsom kill hygrozyme?


----------



## iloveit (Jun 6, 2009)

morrisgreenberg said:


> my bottl of 35% says 1 to 3 ML per gallon, its safe to assume you should double up, so 2-6ML per gallon. i highly recommend you dose it per root system, a well developed root system should be able to handle the higher dosage, young plants shouldnt be given that much yet, just like anything else use gradually cus too much can and will fry your roots


Thanks for your help, Ill begin my use with H2O2 soon & bin that expensive Hygrozyme.


----------



## morrisgreenberg (Jun 6, 2009)

honestly, the h202 is a constant battle if you should get something in your tank


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jun 7, 2009)

iloveit said:


> Thanks for your put Ill begin the process tomorrow. Any idea of the dosage for H2O2 17.5% grade?


 The dosage is 3.5ml/liter of 17.5%H2o2. You don't need the hygrozyme in hydro and the h202 has the duel benefit of steralization and adding oxygen to your water. If you are using tap water you can add the h2o2 at the same rate and your water is ready to use in 20 mins(compared to waiting 24 hours for the chlorine to evap without the use of h202). I would use the hygrozyme in soil styled medium grows to break down the dead organic matter and keep your growing medium clean.


----------



## Earl (Jun 7, 2009)

If you keep your nutrient solution below 68ºf 
you will never need to use H2o2.

The max amount you should ever use in dwc is 2ml/gl
of 35% H2o2.

Avoid using H2o2 if at all possible.

A cool rez is the best way to avoid the need for H2o2.
.


----------



## morrisgreenberg (Jun 7, 2009)

earl couldnt be more right, keep your lid tight and water cool and you will be perfect


----------



## iloveit (Jun 7, 2009)

DR. VonDankenstine said:


> The dosage is 3.5ml/liter of 17.5%H2o2. You don't need the hygrozyme in hydro and the h202 has the duel benefit of steralization and adding oxygen to your water. If you are using tap water you can add the h2o2 at the same rate and your water is ready to use in 20 mins(compared to waiting 24 hours for the chlorine to evap without the use of h202). I would use the hygrozyme in soil styled medium grows to break down the dead organic matter and keep your growing medium clean.



Thanks DR Von for the dosage, should I start with a lower dosage with newly rooted clones & work up to 3.5ml per L?

To my understanding H2O2 will degrade to ONLY H2O if left out too long, assuming this is true should I change my reservoir more often than once a week? keep in mind that within a week I top up my res with tap water due to evaporation & transpiration.

Ive been wanting to know how to use water straight from the tap without waiting 24hrs so thank again.


----------



## iloveit (Jun 7, 2009)

Earl said:


> If you keep your nutrient solution below 68ºf
> you will never need to use H2o2.
> 
> The max amount you should ever use in dwc is 2ml/gl
> ...


Its very difficult for me to keep the res temp below 20C as Im growing in a cab. Min 22C/Max 24C so I have no choice but to use an additive to kill pathogens.
I dont have money for a chiller & even if I did I have no extra space in the cab.


----------



## iloveit (Jun 7, 2009)

morrisgreenberg said:


> earl couldnt be more right, keep your lid tight and water cool and you will be perfect


My res is closed & covered but there are a few pin sized holes which evaporate the water resulting in an increase of PPM so I top up the res once a week to decrease it.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jun 7, 2009)

Earl said:


> If you keep your nutrient solution below 68ºf
> you will never need to use H2o2.
> 
> The max amount you should ever use in dwc is 2ml/gl
> ...


 I agree with not having to use H2o2 if your water/rez temps are below 68 because at those temps and below pathogens and fungi can't thrive and also the colder the temp the more oxygen water can hold---but... If you need to use 35% H2o2 you can do it safely at 6.4ml/gal--I have used it at that rate on almost every-form of growing method without problems or burns or oxidation of equipment--I use that rate on cuttings and clones for the first week or two and have had explosive healthy white root growth.


iloveit said:


> Thanks DR Von for the dosage, should I start with a lower dosage with newly rooted clones & work up to 3.5ml per L?
> 
> To my understanding H2O2 will degrade to ONLY H2O if left out too long, assuming this is true should I change my reservoir more often than once a week? keep in mind that within a week I top up my res with tap water due to evaporation & transpiration. You can start at the 3.5ml/l of the 17.5% right from the start-----when you get ready to top of your res just treat the top off amount---wait 20mins and fill. Their are a lot of different ways to get a job done so if once a week works for you then go that route but only use the H2o2 once a week----that's all you'll need to use it.
> 
> Ive been wanting to know how to use water straight from the tap without waiting 24hrs so thank again.


 works great!!!


----------



## iloveit (Jun 7, 2009)

Thank you DR Von


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jun 8, 2009)

On a coment to earl saying not need that would be correct asuming your using the H202 as a pathegeon killer only. My main reason for usage is not that though. I use it for the elevated O2 in the res which helps promote healthy new root mass which increases growth rate and production so to advise against H202 completely wouldn't be a cover all statement. if you think you need it because of tank contamination then yeah you can avoid it by using the simple rulkes of cleanliness,cool res temps and overall just watching your setup. Now if you use it as an additive then all those points are side effects as I personally have notice much increase rtoot mass and growth speed when using it for more O2


----------



## MediMary (Jun 8, 2009)

hey filthy\ isnt that what the air stones are for, if you added a couple more 'stones, wouldnt you have the same effect? 
plus isnt the oxygen that is released done so very quickly, so wouldnt it be just a very short boost...?(from my understanding, im always learning)

I was under the assumption that there could only be so much dissolved oxygen in the water. and if you res has enough air stones, the h202 wont do shit for adding for oxygen to the water...

if you have any reading you could point me towards, I would greatly appreciate it

cheers filthy

PS 
did you read this post I got from gypsy bush...


----------



## morrisgreenberg (Jun 8, 2009)

what do you guys think about subculture M and B? im a big fan of myccorizal but in soil, sub culter good in aero? i am an aero guy there for i never sue it in my systems only for cleaning, as the spray jets are well aerated, as for h202 i love using it in my soil especially if i think i overwatered


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jun 8, 2009)

Im not really a big sub culture pure organics guy myself. The H2O2 is my o2 boost as I use it 3 days before the res change each week and I dont run airstones as its just more money and more elctricity i dont need to expend. The airstone also excellorates evaporation throught the bubbles which means ph and ppm flux more often


----------



## MediMary (Jun 8, 2009)

thanks filthy, cheers brother= )
I guess air stones arnt as important in an aeroponic setup.
peace in-much love


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jun 8, 2009)

I mean they are good but not needed since my pump has an outlet side valave I set it open just a little so it blows out some water in the res while punmp so this stirs the nutrient solution keeps it moving and the the H2O2 adds more 02 for me. An airstone helps though in most setups I just do not need it with how I setup


----------



## iloveit (Jun 8, 2009)

FilthyFletch said:


> I mean they are good but not needed since my pump has an outlet side valave I set it open just a little so it blows out some water in the res while punmp so this stirs the nutrient solution keeps it moving and the the H2O2 adds more 02 for me. An airstone helps though in most setups I just do not need it with how I setup


All of a sudden Im intrested in your method, could post a couple of pics please?


----------



## Fman (Jun 8, 2009)

Why are people so against using this stuff? You spend 100's of dollars for stuff to add to your nutes, this stuff (h2o2) is all you need. I mean great roots and a clean nute tank, what more could you ask for. Plus, when you have growers with years of experience, suggesting you should use it, pay attention. I did and Im glad I did. H2O2 WORKS, PERIOD.


----------



## brontobrandon1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Would my Humboldt Nutrients Master A and B be considered Organic?? 
Its a 2-part Amino Acid Chelated Nutrients.

I just bought H202 and i wondered if it would be completely useless

thanks later


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jun 10, 2009)

using the full humbodlt line of nutrients they are organic based and the H202 would not be a good choice to use with those as those nutes rely on an organism bacteria culture to feed the plant and the H202 will defaet those nutes.


----------



## brontobrandon1 (Jun 10, 2009)

dammmmmn, aight cool i guess ill just run H202 just for this round to make sure those no extra bacteria growing in my medium like old dead roots. 

Would it be ok to maybe Flush with H202 for a day, like when i do a res change?? i just want to make sure no EXTRA Pathogens will be floating around??

maybe do a my nutes for a week then h202 for a week than back to nutes??

if this would be pointless just lemme no pleaase

thanks


----------



## brucetree (Jun 10, 2009)

brontobrandon1 said:


> dammmmmn, aight cool i guess ill just run H202 just for this round to make sure those no extra bacteria growing in my medium like old dead roots.
> 
> Would it be ok to maybe Flush with H202 for a day, like when i do a res change?? i just want to make sure no EXTRA Pathogens will be floating around??
> 
> ...


just switch to general hydroponics...


----------



## brontobrandon1 (Jun 10, 2009)

my funds are pretty low, fuck it i will just flush with water and h202 for 4 days than just change my res back to nutes and do that. If anything it solved the problem i origanally had so it looks like its working..


----------



## iloveit (Jun 10, 2009)

FilthyFletch said:


> using the full humbodlt line of nutrients they are organic based and the H202 would not be a good choice to use with those as those nutes rely on an organism bacteria culture to feed the plant and the H202 will defaet those nutes.


I think you missed my request in regards to post No. 90.
Would you be able to post a few pics please?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jun 10, 2009)

ilove it sorry I read post 90 what is it you want to see? A pump?


----------



## iloveit (Jun 10, 2009)

FilthyFletch said:


> ilove it sorry I read post 90 what is it you want to see? A pump?


A PUMP? HA HA! Funny.

Im just a little confused how the valve works, I have an ide in my mind but Id like for you to confirm it with a pic please.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jun 10, 2009)

ok got ya. the valve is on the pump.The pumps I have have relief valve setup you can put on so instead of just like a 3/4 nipple sticking up from the punmp its a nipple with a valve that you can open or close to regulate the water pressure so most goes up the tubing but some goes out the valve keeping the water moving in the res. i will try to remember to get a picture for ya


----------



## funnymunny11 (Jun 22, 2009)

This could be the answer to all of my problems!!! I run a complete hydroponic system and it is going great... well except for one aspect: The pH in my cloner is always rising so my clones rarely ever root . I'm thinkin this is because of algae growth. Does that sound right? And is hydrogen peroxide gonna fix the problem without affecting my clones negatively?? I appreciate any help and your knowledge on this topic! Thankyou


----------



## dbo24242 (Jun 22, 2009)

funnymunny11 said:


> This could be the answer to all of my problems!!! I run a complete hydroponic system and it is going great... well except for one aspect: The pH in my cloner is always rising so my clones rarely ever root . I'm thinkin this is because of algae growth. Does that sound right? And is hydrogen peroxide gonna fix the problem without affecting my clones negatively?? I appreciate any help and your knowledge on this topic! Thankyou


get proper pH buffers


----------



## funnymunny11 (Jun 22, 2009)

dbo24242 said:


> get proper pH buffers


Considering the pH doesn't vary in my veg or flower res.... my pH tester shouldn't be the problem and either should calibration, wouldn't that make sense?


----------



## dbo24242 (Jun 22, 2009)

funnymunny11 said:


> Considering the pH doesn't vary in my veg or flower res.... my pH tester shouldn't be the problem and either should calibration, wouldn't that make sense?


 

um... yes... get proper pH buffers either way. a buffer is not a tester, its like pH up/down to adjust the pH. unless your plants are eating/drinking to change the pH the buffers will absolutely keep it where its supposed to be.


----------



## treefarmer (Jun 27, 2009)

Let me start by saying I think thats its incredibly awesome that so many individuals desire so intensely to be successful as gardeners and at same time concerns greatly as these same individuals are willing to try just about anything they read or hear that makes claims of increased benefit. So to clear this specific issue up on I offer you this on Food Grade Hydrogen Peroxide H202 35% it is an excellent sanitizing agent for use in inert mediums like Rock Wool, CoCo Peat, Hydroton, Etc. 35%Food Grade is the only grade of H202 you want use. And the grade you will be to purchase without more attention then you desire. The stuff in the grocery and drug store is buffered with sulfuric acid and other non desirables that will kill your plants. Aside from its positive aerobic properties that oxidize the unwanted free radicals in the garden it breaks down and decomposes into o2 oxygen which can create incredible growth enhancements when the o2 is released at the root zone and in the presence of nutrient rich solution at the proper PH. 35% H2o2 has a PH of 1 it will race right through your skin faster then you can wipe it off, moments later appearing as a white spot that begins to first itch then burn and it burns like a bee sting for a while then disappears completely. It is a potentially dangerous chemical that should be handled with respect and care only by those that understand the properties of the chemical completely. There are some common mistakes made by to many growers with H2o2 please allow me to ramble on around just a few 1) Posting the effectiveness of the chemical supplement in a specific application that has specific conditions under which the addition of the chemical is made, that fail to include of define the conditional parameters, for the uneducated reader! 2) One should never mix chemicals together that they do not fully understand the values of. IE the molecular composition of the element in which they are handling. That can always be found on The MSDS web site www.MSDS.com I suggest that all gardeners that mix fertilizers together into stock tanks visit this site and obtain the MSDS for there fertilizer, supplements and the components in them. This will not only spare you from accident and teach you the proper order for mixing fertilizer components it can make you a better more informed gardener that will begin to see through the fertilizer hype and provide awakenings into the problems gardeners experience and why. This site list chemicals, their incompatibilities, exposure limits, handling procedures, and accidental emergency response instructions. There is nothing funny about the potential harm an unknowing reader can put themselves in as a result of there desire to succeed as a gardener 3) Partially read gardeners with little to no chemistry knowledge or experience discover flubber in the garden and dub themselves an authority on it. How do you know a flubber dubber when you read one? They will be the ones not addressing the readers need for safety and education that the answer to there problem is to educate themselves further on the subject matter before taking anyones word on it, even further offering informational sites as references. Just because you had the notion to fly, would you jump into a plane and attempt taking off? Growers should always employ common sense when working with any chemical in the garden, and always prove ant theory or concept before taking the action as one of these allows for correction without loss. What works for some may not for others. Remember Hydroponics is an applied science that incorporates technique. Individual Technique is not the science! Believe me common sense is not change for a dollar! Never mix or store H202 with any of the following: Reducing agents, dirt, organics, wood paper, iron cooper, heavy metals, alloys or caustic substances such as ph up which is a common quagmire subscribed to the unknowing gardener when he checks his ph and its 3. 3) Adding H202 to any organic tank or fertilizer or Organic plant medium instantly kills off many of the beneficial microorganisms that are required for the production of available nutrients for the plant. Kill these your killing your plant! This applies to all organic fertilizers, so those of you that mix up a big fresh batch and toss in the h2o2 for that added kick just made me LOL 4)You should never mix concentrations greater then 120 ml per gallon of 35% food grade H2o2. This will equal to 4 ozs and a 3% solution suitable for cleaning only .A dilution of 15 to 30 mls per gallon can be used in the nutrient tank to create a solution of .39 to .78 % for application directly to the root zone. It is not the advice of this gardener to make any applications of this product without first obtaining a solid understanding of the use benefits and potentials both good and bad before commencing in such actions. H2o2 is acidic and works as also as ph down. So it can be added to the end volume of pure elemental nutrient solution to achieve the desired o2 ratio and PH at the same time this aspect of this chemical gives it twice the efficiency as a standard ph down 6) Using H2o2 all the time in is not suggested as your system and plants need to possess some immunity to the natural bacterial and viral pathogens present Constant use threatens the plants ability to defend itself naturally as it becomes reliant on you not to wage its battles for it,(look at the present state of antibiotics) this is not to mention the fact that it greatly increases the possibilities of breeding resistant strains anaerobic and potentially aerobic pathogens into evolution.( The dirtiest and most dangerous things come form the cleanest places) We dont want to be breeding the next resistant cannabis blight simply because we were lazy in our gardening procedures. And relied on chemicals to solve all of our problems. http://www.essind.com/Carpet/CC-Dil-chrt.htm#DC1


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jul 1, 2009)

lol and thats the long version of what i have always said. Dont use store bought 3% as it has bad additives that will hurt plants. Use 35% for helping keep clean and adding o2 to water and be careful as it will burn your skin if exsposed. Gloves are reccomended


----------



## Canobuss (Jun 4, 2012)

GreenThumbSucker said:


> Here are my two cents worth of experience with Hydrogen Peroxide:
> 
> My experience with H2O2 is with 35% from a hydroponic store, which I have used for about 15 years.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this posting, i'm pretty sure your information just helped me hone in on what I did wrong with my grow. You see I was using the 3% h2o2 from cvs and sprayed my plant with it undiluted. 5 hrs later s*** hit the fan. I made a post with some pics if you care to take a look...anyway I burned the hell out of my plant and now I think I know why thanks to your posting...


----------



## GreenThumbSucker (Jun 6, 2012)

Canobuss said:


> Thanks for this posting, i'm pretty sure your information just helped me hone in on what I did wrong with my grow. You see I was using the 3% h2o2 from cvs and sprayed my plant with it undiluted. 5 hrs later s*** hit the fan. I made a post with some pics if you care to take a look...anyway I burned the hell out of my plant and now I think I know why thanks to your posting...


I am now growing DWC. Using H2O2 religiously now.


----------



## ozzy (Aug 31, 2012)

Im using a soiless mix called sunshine mix #4. I just bought some food grade 35% h202. I mix my nutrients in a 4 gallon pail for watering. Can anyone suggest a mixture rate? Would 6ml/gallon work or is that too strong?


----------



## Warlock1369 (Aug 31, 2012)

2-3ml/gal. Are you sure you need it? #4 dosnt give root rot like in hydrton. Well in most cases.


----------



## mountainboy (Sep 1, 2012)

saturnlily said:


> ok so how much would i use for a gal of water doing soil????


This is a hydro section,it says right in the title "anything but soil" you dont need h202 in soil. Or organic hydro.


----------



## ozzy (Sep 2, 2012)

oh sorry about wrong forum but I did a search and this one caught my eye. Im using it as an additive to help kill my spider mite problem.


----------



## Yow420 (Sep 4, 2012)

ok i use h2o2 and find it useful. i use roughly 16 oz upon water change and 4-5 days later the other half of the 32 oz bottle(30 gal cooler) its a bit higher than recomended by others and have no dryness issues. i also have some of the worst water i have read about as far as starting ppm..


and for spider mites i spray one early in veg(2 weeks in)(not germination stage veg stage. let teh seeds become plants first) with a non toxic water based mite spray then as soon as i change lighting to start for bloom i spray again.. whenio spray i do notice some browning leaves in hydro(never had the issue in soil) but it seems to do teh trick as it kept the mites away and hasnt killed just dried them out a bit.. i don't spray direct on plants i spray into fans and let them carry the spary tot he plants..


----------



## Warlock1369 (Sep 4, 2012)

Mighty wash for spider mites. H2o2 for root rot. DE for other soil bugs.


----------



## mickfanning (Feb 26, 2014)

Is 7ml/gallon of 29% h2o2 too strong for clones?


----------

